# Depressed Boyfriend, no longer loves me?



## Love Lost? (Jul 10, 2011)

Today my boyfriend of four years told me that he wasn't sure he loved me any more. 
From my point of view we have a house, dog, friends and hobbies together and until now i thought we were both very happy and in love. 
After talking about it he has said that he thinks he may be depressed and has been showing signs, tiredness, irritable, lack of enthusiasm to his hobbies, etc. 
He's agreed to see a doctor but i'm terrified that being in a relationship with me is the cause of his depression, or he's made the depression up so its easier for him to break my heart.
Logically i know its more likely to be his job, as it is not something he wants to do, but pays well and offers good career prospects. Which is all very important to his family.
My main question: is him being depressed about work, affecting his perspective of his feelings for me? or is that just wishful thinking on my side?


----------

